# Tri Test 400 Cycle..



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Morning Guys,

Well this will be my second cycle, first was a Dbol only cycle and due to other health issues i lost alot of what i gained whilst on (which was alot).

40MG a day for 6 weeks and a huge diet gave me almost 20 pounds...

well i have been training since and keeping up the calories, and have now decided to give it another go.

This time I am going for test only, i know alot of people dont like the idea of Multi ester test, but i do. So got myself a bottle of Tri test 400.

due to this being my first test cycle i have decided on just half a ml a week (200MG). Low i know, but want to know how i react.

had my first shot on Tuesday and was alot easier than i thought. Has left me quite sore although i read that this may be the case before buying.

I suppose questions...

Will 200MG p/w be enough or should i just go for the full 400MG (will the sides be alot more probable with just going to 400MG?) and..

I can still only get Tamoxifen, at this dose will this suffice for PCT??

Cheers


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

My second cycle was Sust @ 500mg pw and this was a good dose. I personally would go for 400mg pw mate.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

no you should run it st 1ml per week also you need clomid for pct. and id say hcg although some dont feel this is a must i do.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

OK, next week i'll go for 1ml and thereon too. would it be worth having another half a ml tonight, or just wait till next tues? i am thinking of the aching ass here lol.

the person i get everything from hasnt a clue about PCT, and can only get Nolva, he talks as though it is only incase of Gyno, i've given up arguing with him.

are you sayin clomid aswell as nolva is must?

i could ask someone else at the gym i know if he can get me any clomid.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Anyone else agree with upping to 400MG P/W and/or can comment on the Nolva only PCT?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

rbdazza said:


> OK, next week i'll go for 1ml and thereon too. would it be worth having another half a ml tonight, or just wait till next tues? i am thinking of the aching ass here lol.
> 
> the person i get everything from hasnt a clue about PCT, and can only get Nolva, he talks as though it is only incase of Gyno, i've given up arguing with him.
> 
> ...


yeah bang another 200mg in tonight if your ass is sore try a quad shot.

yes clomid is a must but i dont think nolva is.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

id go for 400mg a week mate, and for pct,,Clomid 100/50/50/50

Nolva 40/20/20/20mg a week,


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

thanks guys..

had to run my mate around after gym tonight so no time to take another 200mg, gonna leave it till tues and go for the full 400mg a week from then.

Thinking about it i may have been a bit over cautious going for 200mg a week.

Gonna try and get some clomid this weekend, already have the Nolva worse case.

Never thought about quad shot, will look into it, took me 15 minutes to convince myself i had the right place in my glute!! so gonna try one more in the other cheek and see how it goes. doesnt really hurt, just a bit achy still.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

i think you will be sorry later that you did not start at 400mg.

200mg is going to shut down your HPTA as much as 400mg, and i think you will require an AI to control the oestrogen sides on both amounts..


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

an ai whilst on cycle?


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

you wont no if you will need an ai, till you start your cycle, i dont and most of my frend dont. just have Nolva on hand for gyno.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Have plenty of Nolva in my draw.

Just struggling to get the Clom (for PCT), speaking to some people this weekend about that though.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Second jab this Tuesday, other glute this time, 1ml, the outcome?

Aching ass again!!!

puts a whole new meaning to no pain no gain LOL


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

tri test renowned for a little pain lol have you thought about slin pins mate ? mix it up a bit, use tri's, bi's, delts,0.25 in each. i quite like doing this, ok as long as not too much body fat. Definately run at least the 400mg a week too :thumbup1:


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

yer i'm hoping 400mg a week should do the trick nicely.

Tuesday was the second time i have ever injected myself so dont think I'm quite ready to split the ml into 4 shots across smaller muscles lol...

the pains not that bad after all!


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Can be quite daunting the first few times for sure , stick with though fella and keep eating !!!!


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

curlie said:


> tri test renowned for a little pain lol have you thought about slin pins mate ? mix it up a bit, use tri's, bi's, delts,0.25 in each. i quite like doing this, ok as long as not too much body fat. Definately run at least the 400mg a week too :thumbup1:


what difference would slin pins make BTW?


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

Keep eating, i cant stop eating lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

agree, just do 1ml a week. And let me know if it's really PIP free?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

curlie said:


> tri test renowned for a little pain lol have you thought about slin pins mate ? mix it up a bit, use tri's, bi's, delts,0.25 in each. i quite like doing this, ok as long as not too much body fat. Definately run at least the 400mg a week too :thumbup1:


there is deffo no need to do tri's and bi's on first course imo.


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

rbdazza said:


> what difference would slin pins make BTW?


I'm quite lucky, dont get any pain from it, but, did do some 300mg/ml tren last year and 1ml in one shot gave terrible pain for about 3 days !!!! tried mixing with other compounds but still hurt, got round it by using different sites with a small amount using a slin pin, but others quite right , if pain not too bad then stick to taking it in the ****!!! :whistling: ooer missus


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> there is deffo no need to do tri's and bi's on first course imo.


There is "NO NEED" to take aas at all (unless legit medical reasons) but we all still do:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i know mate but even still bicep and tricep injections are abit extreme for first course imo.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rbdazza said:


> what difference would slin pins make BTW?


Slin pins are nice to do site injections with as theyare far smaller and thinner than regular pins...

As long as you are low enough bodyfat that they actually go into target muscle (however you can inject sub q but thats another subject).

Being much smaller, scar tissue created and nerve damage caused and even the pain when doing it is far far reduced and even PIP is considerably less than using a normal pin.....

Obviously you generally would not shoot more than 1ml this way (slin pins dont come more than 1ml what I have seen anyway)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> i know mate but even still bicep and tricep injections are abit extreme for first course imo.


TBH a shot is a shot, matters not really where you stick it...

I dont like bicep shots particularly as more nerve endings

But using a slin pin, if only using small amount of gear then IMO 0.5ml each tricep is far preferable than sticking a green in your a5e or your leg, no matter what level of aas use your at


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Slin pins are nice to do site injections with as theyare far smaller and thinner than regular pins...
> 
> As long as you are low enough bodyfat that they actually go into target muscle (however you can inject sub q but thats another subject).
> 
> ...


^^^ agreed slin pins cause much less PIP :thumbup1:

you can also get 27G 3/4 inch pins from medisave Joe, i have been using them for tris,delts and pecs -- i only got them basically cause as you stated slin pins are 1ml and i wanted to use 2-3ml so thought i would mention it just incase you didnt know

i believe you can also get 30g 1/2 inch separate pins too from medisave if needed


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

about 3 days is how long it hurt for last week, and fully expecting the same this week.

think i should have gone for test en for my first injectable, especially after reading up prior to the possible PIP of highly concentrated gear, but hey, i like the sound of multi esther  and it isnt THAT bad, still managed to train legs on Thursday last week


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Keep us posted how you get on with tri mate, thinking of giving it a go.

You'll be like a dog in heat soon, not such a bad thing until you start eyeing the fifty somethings lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ryoken said:


> ^^^ agreed slin pins cause much less PIP :thumbup1:
> 
> you can also get 27G 3/4 inch pins from medisave Joe, i have been using them for tris,delts and pecs -- i only got them basically cause as you stated slin pins are 1ml and i wanted to use 2-3ml so thought i would mention it just incase you didnt know
> 
> i believe you can also get 30g 1/2 inch separate pins too from medisave if needed


They the orange ones?????

Yes I have some but I think still a bit thicker than a slin pin..

But yeah I use them for my pre workout shots tris and delts same mate

Not ofetn I do shoot more than 1ml with them

If doing more I prefer the extra depth of the 1-1.5" blue depending on where i shoot:thumb:

With slin pins you never dred a shot as its painless PMSL (and I dont hear that crunching noise i normally get ha ha)


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> They the orange ones?????
> 
> Yes I have some but I think still a bit thicker than a slin pin..
> 
> ...


i think the oranges are 25g as the 27g ones i have are grey and are definatly smaller then the oranges although not a slim as the fixed slin pins!

I know what you mean about not dreding the shots lol -- i wanted to shoot my quad for the first time in 2 weeks with a blue but looked at the size of the pin and thought about the scar tissue it goes through lol so i chickened out and done pecs with the slin pin instead:lol:


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

aeon said:


> Keep us posted how you get on with tri mate, thinking of giving it a go.
> 
> You'll be like a dog in heat soon, not such a bad thing until you start eyeing the fifty somethings lol


i'll let you know how i get on, the horn is coming already! not good seeing as the wife and i already have conflicitng sex drives lol.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

one other thing i found, even in the first week, my appetite is HUGE. DBol had a similar effect but not as much.

I have a bowel desease and it takes me all my effort to eat what i have to eat. now my belly is constantly grumbling, its Great!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

rbdazza said:


> i'll let you know how i get on, the horn is coming already! not good seeing as the wife and i already have conflicitng sex drives lol.


 From what i gather you are going to need HUGE dose of self control then ! When that test really gets going, you could always be Mr Kind and considerate :thumbup1:

All the best with it


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

aeon said:


> From what i gather you are going to need HUGE dose of self control then ! When that test really gets going, you could always be Mr Kind and considerate :thumbup1:
> 
> All the best with it


plenty more pasties in tescos....


----------



## tlirving (Aug 13, 2010)

hi, can any one tell me if i can use tri test 400 and testpronate 100 together? cheers


----------

